# Greetings and Salutations



## Chieflo (May 10, 2012)

Hello All! My name is Chieflo. I'm a 23 Y/o Student in DC and new to the board. I have recently committed myself to learning a new Martial arts discipline. As a child I studied shot kan Karate which I gave up around Age 10. I am now working on studying Bando as a means of self discipline and exercise. I've tried traditional means of staying in shape and havent been able to remain consisten. Also I'm looking to add as much regiment and control to my life as I can and I'm hoping Bando will do the trick. I look forward to sharing and getting as much advice, guidance and counseling  from all of you and look forward to to us all progressing on this journey. :mst:

Thanks 
-Chieflo


----------



## SahBumNimRush (May 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (May 10, 2012)

Greetings and welcome aboard..............


----------



## jks9199 (May 10, 2012)

Chieflo said:


> Hello All! My name is Chieflo. I'm a 23 Y/o Student in DC and new to the board. I have recently committed myself to learning a new Martial arts discipline. As a child I studied shot kan Karate which I gave up around Age 10. I am now working on studying Bando as a means of self discipline and exercise. I've tried traditional means of staying in shape and havent been able to remain consisten. Also I'm looking to add as much regiment and control to my life as I can and I'm hoping Bando will do the trick. I look forward to sharing and getting as much advice, guidance and counseling  from all of you and look forward to to us all progressing on this journey. :mst:
> 
> Thanks
> -Chieflo



Welcome.  Who are you training with?  For how long?  Are you going to Nationals later this month?


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## MSTCNC (May 10, 2012)

Welcome to MT!!!

Bando, eh? 

Dr. Gyi is amazing... I've seen some footage, and have friends who have trained with him (some extensively)... good stuff!!!


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to MT.  You should find it interesting here.  Hope you have found the MA that is best for you.


----------



## Chieflo (May 11, 2012)

jks9199 said:


> Welcome.  Who are you training with?  For how long?  Are you going to Nationals later this month?



I am literally JUST starting out. The decision was made this time last week and I have spent my freetime collecting books and researched as much as I could about the art. Where is the National Tournament? I would definitely love to go if I can. How long have you been studying?


----------



## jks9199 (May 11, 2012)

Chieflo said:


> I am literally JUST starting out. The decision was made this time last week and I have spent my freetime collecting books and researched as much as I could about the art. Where is the National Tournament? I would definitely love to go if I can. How long have you been studying?


I've been training for 20 plus years.  There's a link in my profile to my club's website (very much a work in progress...  Silverstar Designs did a fantastic job setting it up, but I just haven't finished things.).  You didn't mention who you're training with; if you don't want to list it publicly, send me a PM, if you want.

Check the ABA website for information about the tournament.  Your instructor should also have the details...


----------



## stickarts (May 12, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## ShudoMom (May 12, 2012)

Welcome to the boards! I have not heard of this martial art. You have me curious, I'm going to have to look it up!


----------



## kitkatninja (May 13, 2012)

Welcome to MT 

Just looked up Bando:



			
				Wiki said:
			
		

> Forms and techniques in bando are based on the movements of animals, probably through the influence of animal styles from India and China. Such routines include the boar, bull, cobra, leopard (or panther), monkey, python, scorpion, tiger,deer,paddy bird,and viper. The moves in each pattern are characterised by the animal which they imitate.



It kinda sounds like the Myanmar (Burma) version of Kung Fu?


----------



## sfs982000 (May 13, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## jks9199 (May 13, 2012)

kitkatninja said:


> Welcome to MT
> 
> Just looked up Bando:
> 
> ...



Yes and no.  The modern Bando system, as introduced in the US by Dr. Gyi, is a synthesis of numerous indigenous Burmese systems.  There are influences from China, Tibet, and India, as well as Japan and even the West, in the modern Bando system.  The Animal Systems are not mimicry or imitation, but emulation and use of tactics and strategies that reflect the Animal.  So, for example, the Boar system is built around medium to close range, explosive, all destroying furious attacks in response to an attack.  The Cobra uses speed and precision to emulate the venomous nature of the Cobra.  If you look around, in the Indochinese Arts forum here, there's some more information.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 15, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 72ronin (May 16, 2012)

Welcome to MT


----------

